# Some pictures of Goliath



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

This is my first new baby since being a stable adult for a few years, I did not want to start my flock without owning a home for them! 

Just got.Goliath on Thursday and.we are already bonding, he is supposed to be 10 weeks and weaned. And oh boy is he just a little ham! 

Thanks for reading Nyck

Anyone know his mutation?


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, he is very nice. How old is he ?


----------



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

He is supposed to be 10 weeks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!!!  he is a pied.


----------



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok I thought Pied was correct. I have been put of the game for such a long time, and there are a ton of mutations and variations I haven't seen, like the dominant silver!?!?!?! Thats amazing! I fell for this little one when he hopped on me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Goliath is absolutely adorable! Congrats.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful Pied.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful bird ! Love the name too


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

awww too cute!


----------



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He is a ham! Loves attention, I'm afraid of overdoing it. I don't want to make him completely dependant, if that's possible. 
Taking some time to go and pick him up a birdie gym for the bar. I think he will love it!


----------



## djones67 (Oct 2, 2012)

What a beauty he is


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Goliath is a beautiful tiel, he is a lucky bird too!


----------

